# garbage bag in incubator



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

What if i line the bottom of the little giant incubator with a trash bag to make it easier to clean up.. would it prevent correct ventilation? Has any one else tried this? post to set eggs today. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

OK so I used tinfoil we will see 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watch your temps. The foil could reflect back too much heat and cause it to stay too warm. Also make sure you didn't cover the ventilation holes. I'm away from home right now and can't remember if they are on the bottom edge of the top or the top edge of the bottom half.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

It did get to hot. Ugh.. but I poked holes in the bottom where the holes are post to be.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

will said:


> What if i line the bottom of the little giant incubator with a trash bag to make it easier to clean up.. would it prevent correct ventilation? Has any one else tried this? post to set eggs today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


Isn't the bottom where the water troughs are? If you cover them up you will need to put containers in there hat hold water to maintain humidity.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I formed the tin foil to the bottom of the bater so i still have troughs I have water in them now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Truthfully I think you're over thinking this too much. The trays are not that hard to clean and a build up of calcium is just unsightly, not dangerous. And if its gets too bad just toss it and buy another.


----------

